# Replacing e-Gear clutch in 2008 Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.scuderiacarparts.com/part/46606/lamborghini/7l105269f/clutch-with-flywheel-balanced.html

Is that the right part? The mechanic said the part was $4500 if he bought. I'd be glad to save some money buying it cheaper. Are there any other parts I need to buy on this list?

https://www.scuderiacarparts.com/part-finder/lamborghini/gallardo/oe/47/3420/60482


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

thrust bearing, oring, seal ring. 002, 003, 004 on your diagram. If it has a rear main seal that you can replace once the flywheel is removed, I would change that as well. :vs_cool:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice problem to have, how to save some money on parts for a Lambo.

:biggrin2::biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> Nice problem to have, how to save some money on parts for a Lambo.
> 
> :biggrin2::biggrin2:
> .
> .


And with a name like Farmer john. 

Farms what POT? :devil3:

ED


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

You can afford a Lambo but can't afford the mechanic and parts? Puhleeeeze!


----------

